# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Mixing 1.5mm and 2.5mm in lighting circuit

## boo

The sparky's doing our extension have used 2.5T&E for the sockets for transformers/downlights and 1.5T for the switch wire. 
Is that within the wiring rules? 
Maybe they did it for convenience?  
TIA...

----------


## iconnect

As long as they sized the circuit breakers to protect the smallest cable (taking in to consideration any derating factors like insulation) then there should be no problem.

----------


## Bros

The only requirement is that the sockets for the lights are in such a position that they can't reasonably expected to be used as a GPO

----------


## boo

The lighting breaker is 240V/10A. 
The sockets are A/N/E but installed inside the roof and have no switch (that I can see...) 
Thanks guys  :Smilie:

----------

